

Breaking up with Sass: it’s not you, it’s me - s3nnyy
http://benfrain.com/breaking-up-with-sass-postcss/

======
dredmorbius
Oh, this is about CSS:

 _Right now, I have a near frictionless CSS workflow. I write in Sass, compile
with Libsass and get vendor prefixes added with PostCSS /Autoprefixer via
Gulp/Grunt. Why would I want to upset that?_

I'd read "SAAS" (software as a service), rather than the Sass CSS library
thing. Move along.

------
dredmorbius
Interested in what this has to say but can't for the huge menu obscuring the
page on mobile.

